# Is a music school worth after years of learning alone?



## nightsky

Sorry for the length of the post!

I've been playing piano for a couple of years now, and I can say I made a lot of progress: I developed finger strength and dexterity, my absolute/relative pitch has greatly increased (I can correctly guess the key of 3 songs out of 5 on first try, and its chords relatively to the C chord), and I can play medium-level pieces. However, even though I have no problem playing fast songs while they have regular chords, whenever I try to play a more complex piece like any Chopin piece, the fast tempo part of Fur Elise, or any other piece which has lots of diminished, augmented, suspended chords and stuff like that, I fail miserably. I tried Chopin's Minute Waltz and I could barely play the first measures, and then I saw a 7-year old play it on YouTube and I got mad... So I wondered if a music school would help me, since there is a 5-year piano course available in my city. I am afraid though, that the first years will be boring, because I already know the scales (including pentatonic, diatonic, harmonic scales, etc.) and the circle of fifths, the relative chords and a lot more of piano theory, so the only thing I want to train is dexterity and sight reading...

Do you think a music school would help me more than self-teaching? Also, a friend of mine who learned piano by himself as well had to pay a higher tax for the course because the teachers told him "he learned piano the wrong way and he has to de-learn the way he plays piano and relearn the basics." Would it be a problem for me too, since I also know music theory and have a low-to-medium-level skill?

Thanks!


----------



## Lunasong

A student who knows what he wants to learn should be able to tell a teacher what he wants to learn.

I am a proponent of taking lessons but you should "audition" several teachers and let them know what you want to get out of the lessons. From this you should be able to choose a teacher that suits you.


----------



## Krummhorn

I had 14 years of private keyboard study in my youthful years. I have never regretted the wealth of knowledge that I was able to achieve and still apply those learned principals to my playing technique now some 50+ years later as a professional classical organist. 

The lessons/tutoring will be a valuable tool ... they may be expensive, but the experience that you will gain far exceeds trying to learn the ropes on your own. 

Kh ♫


----------



## PetrB

You have learned some on your own, but not knowing all you need shows how little you actually do know.

Of course, studying privately with a teacher who is expert in pedagogy, and knows what order of repertoire and exercises, theory, to present to you so you can build your knowledge and technique would be invaluable.

And yes, do 'interview' teachers and tell them your goals. Allow say fifteen minutes for that, and fifteen minutes for the teacher to talk and you listen 

Any worthwhile private instructor can assess what you have learned, if you've learned it well, and will then start to pay attention to weaker areas. Most importantly, they will find the gaps in your learning, and will then concentrate on filling those in before proceeding. This assures a more solid foundation on which to then build.

Remember, a skill like music performance, understanding of theory, like learning a science or maths, is entirely cumulative -- you do not start in course level III before you have fully studied and passed course levels I and II 

Do understand that the bit about the teacher providing what you want does not, in classical piano study for beginners and intermediates, include choosing which pieces you work on. Soon enough, the teacher will assign you several pieces, knowing they are exactly the right next step in your development, and then, for one of those next pieces, offer you a choice from two or three they name. Them, teacher :: You, student 

Go for it.

ADD: after re-reading your post, I am 1000% with Hreichgot on the matter of that school and it's program. Run away, not toward, a program like that. Instead, find a good qualified private instructor, any of whom will take you 'as you are' and clean that up, fill in the gaps, and start to then take you forward. It is really the only way I've ever heard of, the "classical study" way.

What you described sounds like organized laziness and larceny posing as a music studio.


----------



## hreichgott

I would be immediately skeptical of a one-size-fits-all "5-year piano course" that won't let you start at your current level. If you're paying for lessons at all you should be allowed to start from where you are, with occasional extra challenges or remedial work where necessary. Better to find a private teacher.


----------



## Taggart

nightsky said:


> so the only thing I want to train is dexterity and sight reading...


Hmm - no expression, dynamics, emotion? 

That's part of playing as well, and a good teacher can show you how to approach a piece to get the best out of it (and yourself).


----------



## treeza

You don't need a piano school. You NEED a teacher. And fast.


----------

